# KernelCare now available to cPanel Partners



## mitgib (Nov 23, 2015)

http://app.scsend.com/?q=email/view/14Z4w3NPNGTYcyxp1QW0IaTCMulaQbblL0


As a cPanel Partner, you can now enjoy KernelCare on your servers. Cut downtime with automatic kernel patches and upgrades without rebooting.

Just head over to Manage2, sign the agreement, and take advantage of this new CloudLinux offering.


Nice, $1/mo less


----------

